# [2011] Tahiti Villiage now with RCI



## macko420 (Oct 4, 2011)

HI, 
I got an email today from TV today..........

NEW RCI EXCHANGE AFFILIATION
NEW BENEFITS - MORE VALUE - COUNTLESS CHOICES
The Tahiti Village Vacation Club is proud to announce the Club's new affiliation with the world's largest vacation exchange system, RCI. The Board of Directors has pursued this new affiliation in order to provide Club members with more than 4,000 additional resort choices for exchanging worldwide that includes resorts from Disney, Hilton and Wyndham. 

RCI provides innovative ways to utilize your vacation ownership allowing you to travel where and when you want and enhancing your overall experience. 

If you have a current exchange reservation through Interval International, your reservation will be honored by the exchange resort and Interval International. In addition, if you have deposited your week with Interval International, and would like to exchange your week, you will still be able to exchange the week as long as you are a member of Interval International at the time of exchange. 

You will be receiving further information regarding the new RCI exchange programs in the next few weeks. So stay tuned. 


Of course, my II membership is pd until 2014.
Anyone have any thoughts on this change of events??


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 5, 2011)

If you own a deeded week, then you may be able to remain with I.I. If TV is set up on a club or trust type of ownership/membership, then you'll have to go with whatever exchange company their club uses. 

Disney is a club/trust type of ownership. They changed from Interval to RCI a year or two ago and all their members had to go with them. If HGVC were to decide to change from RCI to Interval, all of HGVC's members would go with them.


----------



## macko420 (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, we have a deeded week so maybe that would allow us 2 options??  They said more infor would be coming.  thanks!


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 5, 2011)

macko420 said:


> Yes, we have a deeded week so maybe that would allow us 2 options??  They said more infor would be coming.  thanks!



I had always thought that TV was deeded weeks and not a club style system where the developer and/or HOA had control of what was done with the units. 

I'd call Interval and ask them if they'll allow you to keep your unit with Interval. There are other dual affiliated resorts out there but, none of ours are, so I don't know if you can move between the two exchange companies.

Everyone has their preferences for personal reasons but, the two units we have that are affiliated with RCI, RCI never see's. I've never been very pleased with RCI and now refuse to use them at all. More resorts in their catalog does not mean necessrily mean more choices that are acceptable to me.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 5, 2011)

Consolidated moved all of its resorts to RCI.  I received emails today about Kahana Villa and Hono Koa.  Both of which I would rather exchange with RCI, if I was going to ever exchange them, so I am rather happy.  

RCI has almost no inventory for Maui, and this will change drastically now.  I would think II is still an option for owners.  

I would love to know why Consolidated still has total control of all of its resorts.  They are just a management company.  I would love to have VRI instead.


----------



## bryanphunter (Oct 5, 2011)

Consolidated also has a ridiculously high resort transfer fee ($550).  I really like my Maui Beach Vacation Club.  I'll be interested to see what kind of TPU it pulls.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 5, 2011)

*Independent, Owner-Controlled HOA-BOD Can Vote Out Consolidated & Hire VRI.*




rickandcindy23 said:


> Consolidated still has total control of all of its resorts.  They are just a management company.  I would love to have VRI instead.


No reason the regular, walking around owners at the various sold-out Consolidated timeshares can't vote out the company-controlled HOA-BOD & elect in their place an independent board of regular, walking-around owners who can hire any resort management company they want, including VRI. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 5, 2011)

Alan, Consolidated would be difficult to remove.  They're pretty ingrained.  

A person would have to get a large number of people together to throw out Consolidated, and I am not up for the job.  I cannot imagine anyone taking charge of that task.  It would be great for the owners, definitely, but efforts to throw out Diamond at Point at Poipu didn't work, and I imagine this would not work either.  

They are no longer developing or selling anything, but it looks to me that they still have some salespeople at Sands of Kahana.  I don't know how they even have the right.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 6, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Alan, Consolidated would be difficult to remove.  They're pretty ingrained.
> 
> A person would have to get a large number of people together to throw out Consolidated, and I am not up for the job.  I cannot imagine anyone taking charge of that task.  It would be great for the owners, definitely, but efforts to throw out Diamond at Point at Poipu didn't work, and I imagine this would not work either.
> 
> They are no longer developing or selling anything, but it looks to me that they still have some salespeople at Sands of Kahana.  I don't know how they even have the right.




There is a difference. Diamond converted and/or sold several units as trust based ownership in which a trust manager, hired by Diamond, controls that block of weeks when it comes time to vote. Needless to say the trust manager voting a large block of weeks can easily trump any effort by a few owner to organize the remaining owners to vote against the trust block. Sunterra, and now Diamond by virtue of buying out the bankrupt Sunterra, set up their developement in such a way as to maintain control.

Still, even with deeded week timeshare developements, getting the names and addresses of enough owners, and then presenting a compeling enough arguement to vote HOA/BOD members out of their positions and then get enough desire by owners to change mangemen companies is a challange on any level.


----------



## spinone98 (Oct 7, 2011)

I called Consolidated Resorts today. The lady informed me that they were just  adding RCI and not dropping II. She claimed it just gave the owners more choices. I said the email they sent to owners the other night looked like Interval out, RCI in. My II membership goes til 2015


----------



## macko420 (Oct 7, 2011)

Spinone98, thanks for the info.  I suppose we will need to join RCI if we want that option.  Also, I wonder what happens if you have it banked with one and then see something you might like to exchange for with the other.....


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 7, 2011)

It's good to have options. It's to bad more resorts aren't dual affiliated. Some people have better luck with one vs the other. We've had good luck with I.I. but not RCI. There are many on these forums that have had good luck with RCI but poor results with I.I. I suspect it has a lot to do with expectations, how you manage each system and what you have to exchange.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 7, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> It's good to have options. It's to bad more resorts aren't dual affiliated. Some people have better luck with one vs the other. We've had good luck with I.I. but not RCI. There are many on these forums that have had good luck with RCI but poor results with I.I. I suspect it has a lot to do with expectations, how you manage each system and what you have to exchange.



Absolutely. The more the better to make sure that one way or another you can get what you want.  At our first and primary resort it was a pure RCI at birth. But then in 2001 (10 years after it was built) II was added. Then SFX. Then VRI (VRI*ety) and Trading Places.  Plus Sunterra/DRI added their club/points.  So besides the original flexability of the resort itself (allowing split weeks and units) all those choices - plus anything else the owner may find - are available as trade options.  It is a choice location and trades very well with all of them.  It is the owners choice what/how they want to use what they bought as it should be at every resort but certainly isn't. 

I applaud any resort that has or adds multiple trade options for it's owners.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 7, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Absolutely. The more the better to make sure that one way or another you can get what you want.  At our first and primary resort it was a pure RCI at birth. But then in 2001 (10 years after it was built) II was added. Then SFX. Then VRI (VRI*ety) and Trading Places.  Plus Sunterra/DRI added their club/points.  So besides the original flexability of the resort itself (allowing split weeks and units) all those choices - plus anything else the owner may find - are available as trade options.  It is a choice location and trades very well with all of them.  It is the owners choice what/how they want to use what they bought as it should be at every resort but certainly isn't.
> 
> I applaud any resort that has or adds multiple trade options for it's owners.



If owners had their choice of what exchange company to use, then the two big exchange companies of I.I. and RCI would have to compete for the owners, not the developers business and they would be more owner friendly. As it is now, there's not a great deal of incentive for either I.I. or RCI to be overly concerned about the owners of weeks unless it causes a developer to change their contract. Thus, you see a lot of complaints from timeshare owners about the big 2.


----------



## missymichel (Oct 8, 2011)

spinone98 said:


> I called Consolidated Resorts today. The lady informed me that they were just  adding RCI and not dropping II. She claimed it just gave the owners more choices. I said the email they sent to owners the other night looked like Interval out, RCI in. My II membership goes til 2015



I called and got told the same thing at first, however; when I asked why the email recieved stated that we would no longer be able to use Interval I got dead silence. I asked if we are going to get any type of credit for our Interval memberships that we bought and now can't use and I got silence again. I told the guy on the phone that I guess I will deduct that amount from my maintenence fees next year since owners were not consulted on this change and it cost me money and as I see it Consolidated owes me my remaining 2 years of II membership fees! All they would tell me is more info to come.  Here's the bad thing - at this point we have no clue what amount of points we are going to get for exchange and depending on when and where you want to go you might not be able to with RCI unless you purchase more points. No longer are we going to be able to exchange a 2 bedroom for a 2 bedroom - it's all points and you get what your points allow - this is the biggest rip off I have experienced yet with Consolidated! We are getting fed up the high increases in fees every year and now this. It may be time to sell!


----------



## chalee94 (Oct 9, 2011)

macko420 said:


> Also, I wonder what happens if you have it banked with one and then see something you might like to exchange for with the other.....



you would need another week to deposit.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 9, 2011)

> The Honokoa Vacation Club is proud to announce the Club's new affiliation with the world's largest vacation exchange system, RCI. The Board of Directors has pursued this new affiliation in order to provide Club members with more than 4,000 additional resort choices for exchanging worldwide that includes resorts from Disney, Hilton and Wyndham.
> 
> RCI provides innovative ways to utilize your vacation ownership allowing you to travel where and when you want and enhancing your overall experience.
> 
> ...



This is the email I received.  I see nothing that indicates to me that RCI is my only choice.  I think II is still an option.  RCI is going to give you more options for exchange, depending what you want.


----------



## macko420 (Nov 30, 2011)

Could someone please post a link to the REAL RCI?  There appears to be multiple co's using the same acronym and I am not sure which one is the exchange co vs those wanting me to sell or rent thru them.  thanks!


----------



## aliikai2 (Nov 30, 2011)

https://www.rci.com/RCI/

Greg



macko420 said:


> Could someone please post a link to the REAL RCI?  There appears to be multiple co's using the same acronym and I am not sure which one is the exchange co vs those wanting me to sell or rent thru them.  thanks!


----------



## macko420 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks, Greg!


----------



## danrucker3 (Dec 13, 2011)

*I haven't heard anything from TVV - Should I be worried?*

I am a weeks owner at TVV, and recently renewed my II membership for another three years (2016), I hope I can keep them!

I believe I have an adequate time sharing strategy...
-1 annual week at TVV trades with II.  
-1 small 105K EOY point contract at Wyndham via a fellow TUGger, which includes RCI membership (access to last call); but it can also trade within the Wyndham system about once every three years using my credit pool (which I learned about from TUG).  


My goal is to take 3 - 5 weeks of vacation a year :whoopie: (I like RCI last call and II ACs). I hope my plans haven't gone awry.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 13, 2011)

danrucker3 said:


> I am a weeks owner at TVV, and recently renewed my II membership for another three years (2016), I hope I can keep them!
> 
> I believe I have an adequate time sharing strategy...
> -1 annual week at TVV trades with II.
> ...



As TV is now dual affiliated you can stay with II, switch to RCI or be a member of both (but, of course, you can only deposit your use week each year with one or the other NOT both in the same use year!).  Since TV is a deeded resort & was sold with II affiliation it can not be taken away from the owners by management. They can, and apparently did, add RCI as a new option and can offer NEW sales - if they have any - only RCI if that is their choice. But even new deeded buyers would have a choice of RCI or II (or both) but the "free" membership often offered with new sales would now be RCI as the preferred exchange company. 

Overall it is a new choice and a good thing for owners.


----------



## danrucker3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Timeos2; thanks for the info!  

Wishing all m fellow TUGgers a very merry Christmas!


----------



## vamsee (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi, Is the TVV RCI option a points option or a weeks option. If points did they publish how many points for say a flex week (1-51) for each of the suites (like royal tahitian etc.). Also is there a fee for current deeded owners to use the RCI option. Thanks.


----------



## vamsee (Dec 27, 2011)

vamsee said:


> Hi, Is the TVV RCI option a points option or a weeks option. If points did they publish how many points for say a flex week (1-51) for each of the suites (like royal tahitian etc.). Also is there a fee for current deeded owners to use the RCI option. Thanks.



I spoke to Owner's Advantage department at TVV today but the person I spoke to said she can't tell me how many points are assigned and that her supervisor (who is out sick or on holiday) has to get back to me. She confirmed that it is RCI points.

In response to the RCI offer from Consolidated, Interval is offering a 3-year basic membership extension for $99 plus a non-holiday bonus week if anyone is interested. Offer expires 12/31/2011. Her'e  the info from Interval's website:
--
Important Information for Consolidated/ASNY Owners:
Your home resort may have recently notified you of its decision to affiliate with an alternative exchange program and this may have left you confused about the status of your Interval International membership. We want to clarify this immediately.

Rest assured you have every right to retain your membership in Interval International and to continue to exchange through its network. Theres absolutely no reason why you shouldnt continue to enjoy all of the benefits and services of Interval International, including the exchange privilege, for as long as you wish to remain an Interval International member. In fact, were so interested in you remaining an Interval member that were making a special membership offer available to you.

Renew your membership with Interval International now and receive 3 Years of Interval Membership: Only $99 Plus a Bonus Vacation Week!* Hurry, offer expires 12/31/2011.
---


----------



## flowerofthemound (Dec 27, 2011)

vamsee said:


> I spoke to Owner's Advantage department at TVV today but the person I spoke to said she can't tell me how many points are assigned and that her supervisor (who is out sick or on holiday) has to get back to me. She confirmed that it is RCI points.
> 
> In response to the RCI offer from Consolidated, Interval is offering a 3-year basic membership extension for $99 plus a non-holiday bonus week if anyone is interested. Offer expires 12/31/2011. Her'e  the info from Interval's website:
> --
> ...



Can you tell me what the offer code is for this?  Or where you found this?  I called II and they can't find the offer in their system...

thanks


----------



## vamsee (Dec 27, 2011)

flowerofthemound said:


> Can you tell me what the offer code is for this?  Or where you found this?  I called II and they can't find the offer in their system...
> 
> thanks



I don't know of any offer code for this. After you sign-in to www.intervalworld.com, click on "My Messages" at the top (I tried attaching a screen capture). It will take you a page with various offers/alert. At the bottom of the page is this offer.


----------



## Doc (Aug 11, 2012)

*Tahiti Village and RCI, all about the $$$$*

I am a member also interested in the RCI option. I came to Vegas with my wife for the explanation/presentation.  I should have known it was really just another sales pitch. We were told that we could only purchase the option while on property and that if we chose not to purchase during this visit, that we would not have the opportunity to purchase the RCI option again for another year and that we would have to return to the property to do so.  The RCI option costs $5990 per deed or unit and that doesn't include the 1st years annual fee.  When I spoke with RCI, they said that the price to purchase in at Tahiti village is solely at the discretion of the resort and not set by RCI.  
If my math is correct, with nearly five hundred units on property each deeded for 52 weeks, that is 500 x 52 x $5990 =  $155,740,000.   That's a lot of money to be made by ASNY by offering this option, and what did ASNY pay RCI to enter the program?  They won't tell us.  In reality, weeks have likely been double sold, and my number is far below what can be earned by ASNY by selling this option.  ASNY already made some good money on the buy back of Tahiti after the bankruptcy while we gained nothing.  In fact, all the phase 3 and phase 4 changes we were promised are now permanently off the table, the value of our investment is down, and yet ASNY wants to ask us for even more money. New owners can buy the same units now for much less than several years ago and this includes the RCI option (no additional fee), but the old, faithful, responsible paying owners have to pay $5990 to opt in.  As you can tell,  I am very upset about this.  I think we deserve a better explanation as owners.  I am absolutely convinced that the motivation to offer this service was not "how can we increase the value for owners?" but rather "how can we get more money from these guys?"


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 11, 2012)

Doc said:


> I am a member also interested in the RCI option. I came to Vegas with my wife for the explanation/presentation.  I should have known it was really just another sales pitch. We were told that we could only purchase the option while on property and that if we chose not to purchase during this visit, that we would not have the opportunity to purchase the RCI option again for another year and that we would have to return to the property to do so.  The RCI option costs $5990 per deed or unit and that doesn't include the 1st years annual fee.  When I spoke with RCI, they said that the price to purchase in at Tahiti village is solely at the discretion of the resort and not set by RCI.
> If my math is correct, with nearly five hundred units on property each deeded for 52 weeks, that is 500 x 52 x $5990 =  $155,740,000.   That's a lot of money to be made by ASNY by offering this option, and what did ASNY pay RCI to enter the program?  They won't tell us.  In reality, weeks have likely been double sold, and my number is far below what can be earned by ASNY by selling this option.  ASNY already made some good money on the buy back of Tahiti after the bankruptcy while we gained nothing.  In fact, all the phase 3 and phase 4 changes we were promised are now permanently off the table, the value of our investment is down, and yet ASNY wants to ask us for even more money. New owners can buy the same units now for much less than several years ago and this includes the RCI option (no additional fee), but the old, faithful, responsible paying owners have to pay $5990 to opt in.  As you can tell,  I am very upset about this.  I think we deserve a better explanation as owners.  I am absolutely convinced that the motivation to offer this service was not "how can we increase the value for owners?" but rather "how can we get more money from these guys?"



I can't verify this but, what I remember reading on TUG (note I sometimes have a faulty memory) was that resorts paid a fee of $500 to RCI, everything else was profit for the resort.

Unless you're having issues trading in I.I., I'm not certain I'd be anxious to jump into RCI for that sort of fee. I'd just laugh at the salesman and tell him not to hold his breath waiting. I suppose if you exchange a lot you could do the math and determine if it's worth that sort of money to you. I'd take me a long time to validate spending nearly $6,000 just for dual affiliation or to jump from I.I. over to RCI.


----------



## Doc (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks.  We didn't purchase the RCI option.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Aug 13, 2012)

Doc said:


> I am a member also interested in the RCI option. I came to Vegas with my wife for the explanation/presentation.  I should have known it was really just another sales pitch. We were told that we could only purchase the option while on property and that if we chose not to purchase during this visit, that we would not have the opportunity to purchase the RCI option again for another year and that we would have to return to the property to do so.  The RCI option costs $5990 per deed or unit and that doesn't include the 1st years annual fee.  When I spoke with RCI, they said that the price to purchase in at Tahiti village is solely at the discretion of the resort and not set by RCI.
> If my math is correct, with nearly five hundred units on property each deeded for 52 weeks, that is 500 x 52 x $5990 =  $155,740,000.   That's a lot of money to be made by ASNY by offering this option, and what did ASNY pay RCI to enter the program?  They won't tell us.  In reality, weeks have likely been double sold, and my number is far below what can be earned by ASNY by selling this option.  ASNY already made some good money on the buy back of Tahiti after the bankruptcy while we gained nothing.  In fact, all the phase 3 and phase 4 changes we were promised are now permanently off the table, the value of our investment is down, and yet ASNY wants to ask us for even more money. New owners can buy the same units now for much less than several years ago and this includes the RCI option (no additional fee), but the old, faithful, responsible paying owners have to pay $5990 to opt in.  As you can tell,  I am very upset about this.  I think we deserve a better explanation as owners.  I am absolutely convinced that the motivation to offer this service was not "how can we increase the value for owners?" but rather "how can we get more money from these guys?"



They've done this at other TS as well when it switches to RCI and it was about $6K as well to "upgrade". Why upgrade something that is worth nothing ? If I wanted RCI points, I would just go buy them on resale or if I really wanted TV with RCI - sell the one you have and buy a resale for next to nothing with RCI "upgrade".


----------

